# Permanently locking exterior door



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

A pic would help. In its absence, can you run a lag screw into framing in such a way as to prevent the door operating?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just remove the door? 
You could also remove the door and reframe and use the opening to install a window.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

maryteac said:


> I have a door to an unsafe balcony. It is a glass door that looks like a single french door. I want to find a way to permanently lock it, so that it cannot be used from the inside. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,


You should be looking into making your balcony safe again and not looking for suggestions on how to block off the egress.

Sure... you can nail or screw the door shut to keep people off the balcony but if there’s a Fire in the house that may be the only escape. 

Ya, I know people are going to say you can just break the glass. I just hope Grandma or the Toddlers can figure that one out.

All of that aside... doing so is illegal and you would be liable.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Why not just replace the handle with a double locking deadbolt? You would have to have the key to open it. Or keep the handle and install the double locking deadbolt.


----------

